# Dryer seat for a Trident 13?



## wrybread (Dec 20, 2012)

I just got a Trident 13, which is pretty much my first kayak, and totally love it, except for one thing: every time I take it out my butt gets wet. I'm using it primarily to check crab traps, so its for a quick trip out to the water, and I always get a completely soaked butt. I know I could just put on some different pants for the trip but I'm wondering if there's maybe an alternative seat that would keep me out of the water?

Looking at this video of a Hobie, the seat looks like it would keep them dry:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34WrblE4CTg&feature=fvwp&NR=1

Or maybe there's some clever trick for improving the existing seat position? Or something to put over it? I guess I could try a lawn chair cushion or something like that.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I put scupper plugs in (just the 2 in the seatwell) and that stopped any water coming up in the seatwell. If you take water over the bow or sidewall, the water may stay in the seatwell and won't drain. There are some draining type scupper plugs out.
You can also put one of those cheap stadium cushions under your seat too to raise you up a few inches.


----------



## wrybread (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks, I just ordered a set of scupper plugs.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I got my prowler 13 4 years ago and love it.
Here are some thoughts, the stability of the 13 comes from two thing, Hull design and the fact that your butt is at sea level. The higher you raise your butt from the place they designed it to be, the more tippy the yak feels. Experiment with Bubble wrap under you seat, the big bubble wrap works best. I use two pieces, they raise you up a little and add some additional padding. I always figured, "I'm in a kayak, I'm going to be wet".


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone know if a Native Man Ray seat fits a O.K. Prowler? 
Have a Surf/Sunmmit in mine now but that loook's like the ideal seat,


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I have a Native Redfish seat in a Prowler T15, and it's sweet.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I know I love my seat in my Manta Ray...


----------



## wrybread (Dec 20, 2012)

I got the scupper plugs, and wow what a difference.

To any other Trident 13 owner who comes down this path: there's 2 scuppers (holes) under the seat that let in lots of water. Plug those with these and your butt will thank you:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002L9FS9G

The ones under the seat are the "medium" size, and they're blue. 

When I also plugged the two scuppers by my feet I started to get pooling water, but if you want to plug those as well, get the "small" yellow ones for those. But leaving those open made it so I get plenty of drainage. And of course if I'm ever in super rough seas I can always remove the scupper plugs from under my seat.

But man, what a difference. I'm still planning on getting some closed cell foam for the seat, but that's almost not even necessary anymore. I no longer have to change pants to check my crab traps, which makes me and my butt very happy.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Tie them plugs to your yak somehow.
I am on my second set, after I lost one somewhere. Doh.


----------



## wrybread (Dec 20, 2012)

dena said:


> Tie them plugs to your yak somehow.
> I am on my second set, after I lost one somewhere. Doh.


Good tip.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> I have a Native Redfish seat in a Prowler T15, and it's sweet.


Is that the same as the Native Manta Ray Wedge seat? 
Hope the T-15 is serving you well and are catching lots of fish out of it? :fishing:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

bbcroaker said:


> Is that the same as the Native Manta Ray Wedge seat?
> Hope the T-15 is serving you well and are catching lots of fish out of it? :fishing:


Not the wedge, but the tan one made of the same material. Plenty of padding for my ass. The 15 has served me well.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

The T-15 is a great big water boat.I miss it at times. Had a Hobie Outback right after I let it go but now I'm back to a Prowler 13. Love my Prowlers! 
Have a Surf/Sumit Expedition in it. Good seat but I paddled a Manta Ray at a demo and liked the seat in it very much.Maybe someday!


----------



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

bbcroaker, would you suggest the T13 or T15? My concern with the T13 is that the T15 would be better for fishing out beyond the breakers... but my concern with the T15 is that it has the molded feet wells and they may get in the way of operating a rudder or at the very least be uncomfortable. That said I'd be fine with cutting some extra long peddles out of a cutting board and attaching them to the actual rudder peddles. If anyone else has input on this please feel free to mention.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Jester86 said:


> bbcroaker, would you suggest the T13 or T15? My concern with the T13 is that the T15 would be better for fishing out beyond the breakers... but my concern with the T15 is that it has the molded feet wells and they may get in the way of operating a rudder or at the very least be uncomfortable. That said I'd be fine with cutting some extra long peddles out of a cutting board and attaching them to the actual rudder peddles. If anyone else has input on this please feel free to mention.


 I had a 15 and really enjoyed it but it was more yak then I needed for where I fished. I sold it to a to a guy that wanted to fish beyond the breakers also and he says it is working out well for him. Maybe he'll chime in.
Right now I paddle a blue Prowler 13 and love it. I don't mind the molded foot wells. I kind of like them because I like moving my fee from time to time to stretch the ole legs.
I thinks you should try both(13&15) and decide afterwards,maybe someone on here would let you take a spin in theirs.
If I get another Trident I will get the 13 for the fishing I do but right now I like the Prowler13 . It is an all around yak suited for the fishing I do and it is fairly light to handle on land to launch and load on the pick up because I ain't no spring chicken anymore.
Good Luck and tight lines!


----------



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the input bbcroaker. Would you consider the T13 to be plenty capable of going beyond the breakers or just capable? I think I will likely get hooked on fishing bigger water and also plan to haul and drop crab pots off it this summer. I'm still somewhat tempted to go Hobie but I really do not know that I want to spend that kind of money.


----------

